# Anybody Else Goin Outbacking This Weekend?



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

DW got the day off manana', so we are gonna take off and spend a long weekend in the woods. Still trying to decide which direction we are gonna go, but it is gonna be somewhere besides here!!!!!!

WOOHOO!!!

( I didn't think we were gonna get out until the Texas rally next month)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great have a great time
It will be a few weeks till we get out

Don


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

We are going as well, but we cant go untill sunday. headed to Stephen Foster state park. take lots of pics on you trip and have a good time.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have a great time and be safe!


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

We're headed out to Lake Palestine tomorrow night. Going to try to stay at the Villages Marina. They don't take reservations, so I'm hoping we can get a spot. It's right on the water. It will only be for one night, but it's close to home. Told DH I had to have my OB fix! Let me know where you guys end up. I've seen several nice parks on Lake Conroe. Do you ever camp there? They are forecasting rain for us, but it's not stopping me. Have fun!


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Ahhhh, I was watchin the snow melt off my OB today, little ice pools forming on the ground, daydreaming of spring.......then I come in and listen to the news, silly me.....we have a "snow event" planned for this weekend. Well I shouldnt exactly say we, those buttheads on the weather channel do - some forecasts predicting a foot+ of the white sh** Enjoy your long weekend, enjoy your OB more.....I will probably throw some Jimmy Buffet in the mp3 player, tip a brew or 5 and wonder why I ever left Florida .....









Have a great weekend!!!

Alan


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Have a WONDERFUL time bradnbecca!

I am heading out this weeking too.... to the driveway.... to sit in my Outback.... and wish I was out somewhere


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

We're headed up to Millerton Lake State Recreation Area. It's a wonderful place in the wintertime here in Central California and only about 45 minutes away.

Walter


----------



## Baseballrocks (Jan 9, 2007)

We are leaving the kids at home and heading down to Champoeg State Park. Nice park with great walking/biking trails.

Happy Camping to all!








Daren and Melissa


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Chasgirl said:


> I've seen several nice parks on Lake Conroe. Do you ever camp there? They are forecasting rain for us, but it's not stopping me.


When we go to Lake Conroe, we usually stay at Haven's Landing on 105 in Montgomery. It is really nice, clean and very well maintained, plus it is close to several golf courses, lol.

We will probably go either to Somerville, or to the South Shore at Lake Bastrop. The third possibility is the county park at San Luis Pass between Galveston and Freeport. It is an old KOA that the county bought and is right on the water.

It is supposed to rain here, too- the Rodeo parade is tomorrow, and that guarantees showers here!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Going to Cleburne Tx this weekend. Stayin at the state park there. Daughter has a soccer tournament there. Only bad thing...weather forcast 40% strong T storms fri into sat. chance of hi wind & large hail....boy i sure hope not!


----------



## bbuchanan2 (Dec 5, 2006)

I would recommend the Sam Houston National forest. The Double Lakes recreational area is real nice. We got out to Lake Livingston State Park last weekend, but plan on doing the Chili Cook off tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am going out this weekend too...

Not camping but to work!!!

Please have a few cold ones for those of us that are working to keep the country running!!! And have fun!

Gary


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Have fun! Supposed to snow here some more.. Think about us frozen people... k?

Carey


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

We are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

